# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Taxi i autosjedalice

## MalaSirena

Ne znam je li već bilo ovo pitanje, ali jesu li taksisti obavezni imati auto-sjedalice kad voze bebe (naime, neki dan sam bila prisiljena koristiti taksi i naravno da sam malog držala u krilu, ali s obzirom na situaciju nije mi palo na pamet tada to pitati taksista)??

----------


## MamaAna

Taxisti bi isto trebali imati sjedalice. Naišla sam na taxi koji ima samo sjedalicu (digne se obična) umontiranu u autu za veću djecu. Taxist mi je rekao da je kazna za vožnju djeteta bez sica 500kn.

----------


## ivarica

da, ali ne njemu nego tebi.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Taxisti bi isto trebali imati sjedalice. Naišla sam na taxi koji ima samo sjedalicu (digne se obična) umontiranu u autu za veću djecu. Taxist mi je rekao da je kazna za vožnju djeteta bez sica 500kn.


Treba li se onda to posebno naglasiti da ide i beba kad se zove taksi ili oni voze po sistemu 'vrč ide na vodu dok se ne razbije'??

----------


## MalaSirena

> da, ali ne njemu nego tebi.


Kak to misliš - da ga ulove, ja bih platila kaznu (što u biti nije moja krivica) ili da taksiste ne zaustavljaju?? :?

----------


## ivarica

moja sestra je pitala taksistu, rekao joj je da putnici placaju kaznu ako nisu adekvatno vezani. 
znaci, nosi svoju sjedalicu  :shock:

----------


## MalaSirena

> moja sestra je pitala taksistu, rekao joj je da putnici placaju kaznu ako nisu adekvatno vezani. 
> znaci, nosi svoju sjedalicu  :shock:


Mislim, koja je to glupost - znači, ja vozim dijete na hitnu taksijem (jer nemam auto, pa tak trenutno niti autosjedalicu) koji nema auto-sjedalicu i još bi platila kaznu?? Ili nosim svoju autosjedalicu (da ju imam) i onda se po bolnici natežem s njom i s bolesnim djetetom??   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:

----------


## Matilda

Mislim da bi svi trebali imati autosjedalicu. I ako je autosjedalica u taxiju, još uvijek stane u auto troje ljudi. U slučaju da ima pun auto putnika, nek sjedalicu makne. A kolko ja vidim uvijek je jedan ili dva putnika.

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim da bi svi trebali imati autosjedalicu.


Ali koju  :/   Trebao bi onda imati za 3 razlicita uzrasta ....

----------


## Matilda

Ah, da! Imaš pravo! 

Bilo bi dobro da se organiziraju kao u rent a caru. Stavljaju se sjedalice po potrebi. No, naši taxisti su na cesti pa ne znam gdje bi ostavljali sjedalice kad im ne bi trebale.

Al sam se sada nafilozofirala.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sunce

Cure,  tema je stvarno dobra!
Šogor je taksist, baš ću ga sutra pitati, pa pošaljem kaj veli i kakva su mu iskustva. 
Oni bi to trebali regulirati svojim pravilnikom, a i država bi trebala reći svoje.

----------

Ja se dosta često znam vozit taxijem, i to je totalna noćna mora...ajde dok je bio manji pa sam ga mogla u nosilicu stavljat, ali sada... :? 

Pitala sam ih par puta, svi vele da bi ih u pravilu trebali imat ali će se morat organizirat nekako...

Možda bi trebalo pokrenut akciju nekakvu...

----------


## Arwen

stara tema ali mene stvarno zanima 
kamo s djetetom kad si u taxiju i tko je odgovoran ja ili taxist
bila sam sa djetetom u bolnici nisam iz ZG došla vlakom pa neču
valjda autostolicu vuć sa sobom :?

----------


## Ancica

Ako je beba novorodence, onda ne vidim razloga zasto se ne moze autosjedalica ponijet sa sobom.

Nisam sigurna je su li taksisti u Hrvatskoj oslobodeni od ove obaveze.  Mislim da ne. Odredba je slijedeca:




> Članak 163.
> 
> (2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.


s tim da je definicija osobnog automobila slijedeca:




> Članak 2.
> 
> 40) »osobni automobil« je motorno vozilo namijenjeno za prijevoz osoba koje, osim sjedala za vozača, ima najviše osam sjedala i čija nosivost tereta ne prelazi 250 kg,


Po zakonu, vozac je odgovoran i taj koji placa kaznu.  

U mnogim zemljama taksisti su oslobodeni odgovornosti po pitanju autosjedalica.

----------


## mamazika

Onda bi to trebali i napisati na vidljivom mjestu. 
A ima i taksija s neispravnim pojasevima otraga. Stari, nisu na izvlačenje nego fiksne dužine. Horor.

----------


## Arwen

naravno mislila sam na veče dijete kada smo bili u ZG imao je 16mjeseci
došli rano ujutro vlakom,gdje ču nego u taxi a inače sam frik koji ne ide
2m bez autostolice
sada ima 4god znači ili sa svojim autom ili javni prijevoz
oprostite imam još jedno pitanje a šta je sa vožnjom u autobusu 
naravno na duže relacije npr ST- ZG

----------


## Ancica

Sa 4 godine, ovisi kolko je visoko dijete, mozda vec moze ici u booster bez naslona a kojeg je lako nosakat sa sobom u ovakvim prilikama.  Booster s naslonom pruza bolju zastitu ali booster bez naslona bolji je od nicega za ovu dob (ako dijete ima masu od barem 15 kg, pozeljno 18 ).

Kaj se tice autobusa, misljenje medu strucnjacima jos nije jedinstveno po pitanju korisnosti i pozeljnosti pojaseva u busevima.  Mislim da sam vec negdje o tome pisala al ak nekog zanima mogu napisat opcenito u cemu su kvake.

----------


## Arwen

ima 109cm-21kg
i baš me zanima ovo za autobus jer bi išli na put a inače je još uvijek
u autostolici

----------


## Ancica

> ima 109cm-21kg


ovisno o autu, neznam da li ce mu visina biti dovoljna.



> i baš me zanima ovo za autobus jer bi išli na put a inače je još uvijek u autostolici


napisat cu za koji dan, nemam sad vremena jer nije u dvije recenice (al ajd me podsjeti ako nije jos nist napisano do srijede, pliz).

----------


## Arwen

evo ja dosada opet pitam pliz,pliz

----------


## Ancica

e, naravno da sam zaboravila.  pokusat cu veceras.  ima negdje napisano na forumu  mislim, samo treba iskopati.

----------


## Ancica

Kopiram s jednog drugog topika:




> razmisljanja su razlicita u svezi svrsishodnosti pojasa u autobusima. 
> 
> kod autobusa se obicno racuna da kompartmentalizacija sjedala pruza dovoljnu zastitu kod sudara. Nasloni sjedista napravljeni su (ili bi trebali biti napravljeni) na nacin da apsorbiraju sile i ublaze udarac putnika o njega. Dijete kad poleti prema naprijed ono bude zaustavljeno (nasloni su previsoki da bi preletjelo) i tresne o naslon ispred ali duljinom pretezno cijelog tijela pa se na taj nacin rasporede sile preko cijelog tijela. 
> 
> Postoje pitanja ucinkovitosti pojasa u vozilu koji je po sistemu dvije tocke (znaci, ide samo preko zdjelice, ne i preko ramena). Kod takvog vezivanja u slucaju sudara dolazi to tzv. "jack-knife" udarca, iliti djetetova straznjica bude zadrzana u sjedistu ali glava i trup polete prema naprijed. Tako glava udari o naslon ispred sa svom silom koja bi se inace rasporedila preko cijelog tijela a ovako je koncentrirana na glavu te, teoretski i prakticno, moze izazvati puno ozbiljnije posljedice za dijete od onih do kojih bi doslo da je cijelo tijelo poletilo prema naprijed i obilo se o naslon sjedista ispred. 
> 
> Teoretski pojas sa tri tocke bi pruzao dobru zastitu ali je problem kod pojasa sa tri tocke da ti nemas gdje uglaviti gornji dio pojasa za autobus nego za naslon sjedista (jer su prozori niski i nema strukture u strani vozila, na toj visini, u koju bi se pojas mogao ugraditi za svaki red sjedala). 
> 
> E sad, ako instaliras pojas sa tri tocke na autobus onda ti ta gornja traka dolazi preko vrha naslona sjedista, sa strane sjedista. U praksi je ovo jako problematicno (znam, jer sam se vozila s Petrom na skolski izlet njihovim skolskim autobusima koji imaju instalirane te pojase sa tri tocke). 
> ...


Da jos nadodam i da u europskoj regulativi i direktivi pojasevi na autobusima nisu obavezni jer misljenja i studije nisu jos usaglasene (zbog gore navedenih razloga).

----------


## Arwen

puno hvala ancica

----------


## Ivček

Nije baš pitanje o autosjedalici, ali je najbliže tome. U prethodnim postovima pisalo je o vožnji u autobusu, ali pretpostavljam da se misli na putnički bus. Mene zanima kako je najbolje i najsigurnije bebu od dva-tri mjeseca nositi u javnom prijevozu, znači nemamo rezervirano mjesto a i zna se kakvi su zg busevi. Ne mislim samo na sudar već i naguravanja, nagla kočenjaImamo P.P. primo viaggo autosjedalicu, ali mi je ona i prazna preteška za nositi po gradu. Imamo kolica i maramu, što je bolje za bus ili tramvaj?

----------


## Romina

Nažalost ići pješke  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ancica

Ma nije tak strasno ici busom i tramvajem, samo uvijek beskrupulozno zamoli nekog da ti se ustane ako imas bebu sa sobom.

Koliko znam, iako nam se ponekad cini da ZETovci divlje voze, rijetke su ozljede uzrokovane tom divljom voznjom.

----------

Ja u javnom prijevozu kolica uredno zakočim u prostoru koji je predviđen za to, i pridržavam ih nogom i rukom dok se pridržavam da ja ne padnem...

Čak sam u par navrata doživila da mi vozač sam to napomene pri ulaženju u bus...

A što se tiče taxija, neki dan sam se baš morala odvest s klincima taksijem, i nisam imala sjedalicu ni za jednog od njih...Najgorih deset minuta u mom životu...A nije bilo teorije da s kolicima dođem na odredište cipelcugom...

Al sam razgovarala s čovjekom i on je isto rekao da zna da bi me morao vozit i da NJEMU ne gine kazna ako nas zaustave...Mada sam ja rekla da bi tu kaznu JA platila čisto zato što sam u auto sjela svjesna i zakona i opasnosti, na vlastitu odgovornost...

Kad sam bila s Karlom u Njemačkoj kod mame, nisam mogla nosit sjedalicu, i isto nam se dogodilo da smo u par navrata išli bez...Da bi ona jednu večer pozvala taksi, tip dođe, i poludi jer mu nije naglasila da ide dijete s nama...

Na kraju je ispalo da tip totalno pretjeruje - on po zakonu MORA u svakom trenu imati sjedalicu u autu, nekakav kožni buster koji ima dio koji se stavi djetetu među noge i oko struka (kao onaj stolić na hranilici ali masivan, dijete se ne može maknut)...I naravno da ga je imao, tako da sam mu na kraju prokomentirala da ne vidim koja je razlika u montiranju sjedalice prije nego krene na put od montiranja kad nas pokupi  :Rolling Eyes:  

Za mjesec i pol idem opet, s oba klinca, i nosim obje sjedalice (0-13kg i Rodi)...i rekla sam staroj da može zaboravit vozikanje okolo ako djecu prvo ne utrpa u njih...

----------


## Arwen

moj ima 4,6g pa kad je ovu zimu bio u Mariboru
u autu se vozio u autostolici,rodica nije ni došla na vlak bez nje
jednostavno joj je bilo normalno naći autostolicu(nema djecu tj ima
ali veliku)i bez da sam ja napomenula
njima je to normalno

----------


## Majuška

podižem malo

Zvala taxi službu u Zg - nemaju nijedan taxi sa bilo kakvom AS  :Rolling Eyes:  

imaju jedan auto koji ima isofix pa ja mogu namontirati svoju (jeah right, ovu iz kat 1, baš sam herkules) 

metropola nema šta

----------


## triplemama

U pojedinim autima postoje ugrađena AS a ne zauzima im ni mjesta npr http://www.testberichte.de/test/prod...t__p64896.html       i mislim da bi makar nekoliko taxista u gradu moralo to imati. I kada pozovete Taxi da se naglasi da vozite dijete, da bi došao određeni taxista koji to i posjeduje.

----------


## triplemama

A ovako nešto kao za avione bi trebalo i za autobuse.

----------


## Josko

A mislim... Mene ne iznenadjuje da taksisti nemaju djecje sjedalice - cak, realno gledano, to ni ne ocekujem od njih...

Sjedalica bi im trebala zauzimati jedno sjedece mjesto (ili cak i nesto vise), a ako i nije montirana na sjedalu onda bi trebala biti u gepeku gdje su automatski anulirani ukoliko dvoje ljudi ima prtljagu... uostalom, zar bi trebali uopce imati onda sve kategorije? pa gdje bi im to stalo?... mozda eventualno neki booster negdje....

iz osobnog iskustva znam da policija ne dira taksiste - cak te ni ne tjeraju da se vezes, ni na prednjim sjedistima... barem su u Zagrebu taksisti ultra-politicki jaki da im valjda "ni Bandic ne moze nista, a kamoli policija"...  :Wink: 

Jednom, doduse prije x godina, sam se vozio po noci taksijem i policija ga je zaustavljala... covjek je usporio, osvjetlio natpis na krovu (koji je evidentno bio iskljucen jer je imao "gazu"), i policajac mu je samo odmahnuo da nastavi voznju... toliko o strahu od policije... kladim se da im ni kazne za prebrzu voznju sa kamera ne salju.... mislim da to ipak ide pod onu kategoriju da bi taksisti ipak trebali biti bolji vozaci od "nas ostalih" - ako vec ne sluzbeno (jer je valjda neustavno), onda barem "presutno"...

ako i zanemarimo te cinjenice, ostaje ona potreba da SAMI RADI NAS djecu prevozimo u sjedalici... tu nam jedno taksisti mogu izaci u susret nekom evidencijom gdje bi neki vozaci mozda iskoristili neki marketinski prostor i neki od njih se "izdvojili" od ostalih na nacin da objave kako imaju sve kategorije sjedalica na raspolaganju (sa certifikatima), da ih uredno odrzavaju i mijenjaju svakih 6 godina, da recimo, pored toga, uzimaju i kreditne kartice ili tako nesto... kada jednom uhvatis nekog postenog taksistu, pogotovo ako je iz tvog kvarta, onda ostavis njegovu vizitku u djepu i uvijek njega zoves... cesto je dostupan i vrlo rado izlaze u susret... ja sam jedno vrijeme stalno koristio usluge istog taksiste u sluzbene svrhe jer mi je covjek bio bitno jeftiniji od ostalih (meni, doduse, svjedeno, ali volim da postenjaci imaju posla) i nikada nije jamrao kada mi je trebao dati racun za firmu i naplatiti kreditnu...

dakle, ja vjerujem da bi kvartovski taksist dosao na poziv sa djecjom sjedalicom - mozda ne bi bio za 2-3 minute ispred zgrade/kuce (kao inace), ali bi na kraju obije strane bile zadovoljne....

uostalom, ne postoji "hitno", postoje samo ljudi koji kasne... nije li?

eto... apeliram na ostale da, ako naidju na baby-taxistu, da sa svima podjele kontakt podatke... UVJEREN sam da ce nakon prve-druge objave lavina sama krenuti od sebe...  nakon toga cemo jamrati kako imaju one jeftine/noname sjedalice po taksijima... pa nakon toga kako ih ne znaju montirati... a negdje 2045. godine cemo se zaliti da nam klinci povracaju na odvratne kombinacije presvlaka sjedala i auto sjedalice....  :Wink: 

pozdrav svima....

----------


## Majuška

> gdje bi neki vozaci mozda iskoristili neki marketinski prostor i neki od njih se "izdvojili" od ostalih na nacin da objave kako imaju sve kategorije sjedalica na raspolaganju (sa certifikatima), da ih uredno odrzavaju i mijenjaju svakih 6 godina, da recimo, pored toga, uzimaju i kreditne kartice ili tako nesto... kada jednom uhvatis nekog postenog taksistu, pogotovo ako je iz tvog kvarta, onda ostavis njegovu vizitku u djepu i uvijek njega zoves...


je, upravo to me iznenađuje - da ne postoji barem jedan takav "ambiciozni" taksist u gradu. Mislim halo, postoje specijalizirani taxisti za kućne ljubimce, pa hajde i za djecu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anci

Pa da ih imaju nekolik n raspolaganju i da ja, kad naručim taxi, naglasim da imam dijete i da mi treba ta i ta kategorija AS...mislim da to i nije nešto pretjerano zahtjevno. :/

----------


## Josko

Nekidan sam se upustio u raspravu sa jednim poznanikom koji je zagrebacki taksist...  prvo mi je odmah opovrgnuo tvrdnju kako ih policija ne dira... po njegovoj tvrdnji policija ih JAKO "dira" - pogotovo za vece prekrsaje jer znaju da im vozacka treba za "prezivljavanje" pa ih masakriraju za svaki takav prekrsaj (da ne kazem kamatare)...

dakle, policija ih VOLI zaustavljati... to je valjda po novome...  stogod...

kaze covjek, vezano za AS, da nema sanse da on drzi negdje sjedalice doma pa da se po nju vozi kada nekome zatreba... jer bi onda prosjecna voznja bila 200 kuna, a prosjecnom korisniku je sve preko 50-60 kuna neprihvatljivo... a da ne govori o tome da bi za dobar set sjedalica morao uloziti 4-5-6 tisuca kuna... pa ih jos mijenjati svakih 6 godina... pa ciscenje i pranje....

bottom line je da ih nece vjerojatno sami kupiti ukoliko ih netko ne prisili na to...

Samoborci raspravljaju kako to izvesti...
http://www.samobor.hr/pitanje_odgovor.asp?sifpit=871


...................


naisao sam na jedan zanimljiv dokument, i to cak na Hrvatskom jeziku (nek se vidi koliko smo jaki tamo...)... iz Australije...

Uglavnom... AS moraju koristiti svi koji moraju... osim kada su u pitanju oldtimeri i taksisti...

http://www.kidsafewa.com.au/_literat...007_-_Croatian

----------


## Jasna

Podižem topic jer mi je postao aktualan.

Dakle, da li je netko našao (bar jednog) taksistu u Zagrebu koji ima autosjedalicu 9-18kg?

(Da li netko ima taksistu prijatelja da ga nagovori na kupnju autosjedalice na rodinoj rasprodaji za vožnju freakova po pitanju autosjedalica.. oglasit ćemo ga na forumu!!)

Morala sam jednom s klincem u Klaićevu iz vrtića. Vrtić plaća taksi. Taksi je došao bez auto sjedalice.. ja ono  :shock:  .. sad, kad sam pričitala da baš NITI JEDAN taxi nema autosjedalicu sam još više  :shock: 
( I dalo bi se to organizirati.. pa imaju i oni neke svoje prostore... bar par da ih je u Zg...)

----------


## ivarica

mozete opisati vasa iskustva sa taksijima u gradovima u europi i dalje, gdje ste bez problema dobili taksi sa sjedalicama i sl?

----------


## Beti3

Već sam napisala na temi Taxi, ali da i ovdje stavim. U Rijeci može autostolica, provjereno u cameu, naravno treba naglasiti u pozivu, odmah dolaze, ali 20 kuna skuplja vožnja. ( jer su stolice u bazi, pa treba ići po nju).

----------


## mašnica

Da li taxi Cammeo u Zagrebu ima autosjedalicu? Nama treba od 9-18kg, putujem vlakom do Zagreba i onda trebamo na Šalatu, s kolicima smo...

----------


## Deaedi

> Da li taxi Cammeo u Zagrebu ima autosjedalicu? Nama treba od 9-18kg, putujem vlakom do Zagreba i onda trebamo na Šalatu, s kolicima smo...


Sa njihove web stranice:



> Za naše putnike osigurali smo:
> Autosjedalice za djecu uz prethodnu najavu


http://www.taxi-cammeo.net/index.php...3Acrm&Itemid=8

----------


## mašnica

Hvala puno!!!

----------


## khaa

> Ili nosim svoju autosjedalicu (da ju imam) i onda se po bolnici natežem s njom i s bolesnim djetetom??


 ovako sam ja, radije nego da vozim bebu bez AS

----------


## Deaedi

> ovako sam ja, radije nego da vozim bebu bez AS


To je OK ako se radi o autosjedalici 0 ili 0+, ali nema šanse da bi ja recimo mogla nositi i 2m i dijete i AS veće kategorije.

----------


## mašnica

Javim sutra kako je prošlo, rekli su mi danas da je dovoljno naglasiti da trebamo autosjedalicu i zvati 20tak min.prije puta  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

Iz iskustva sa Cameom, a s obzirom da trebaš i AS, zovi ti i 40min prije.

----------


## mašnica

Da javim dojmove...

Prvo sam bila oduševljena kad su mi dan prije rekli da 20min prije vožnje nazovem i naručim taxi sa AS.
Zvala sam pola sata prije pa su mi rekli da sam nazvala prerano.
Nakon 20 min sam nazvala (10min prije vožnje planirane) i rekao mi operater: pa gospođo nema mogućnosti AS!!!
MOLIM?!?! Rekla sam mu: "nemojte me zezati, jučer i danas sam zvala i rekli mi da nazovem ranije i da ću imati taxi sa AS)
pa da nema niti jedan slobodan  blabla...rekla sam ako treba da mogu pričekati pola sata neka mi jave.

Zvali me za 10tak min. i rekli da taxi stiže i 2min, prije stigao i sms da stiže.
(Polazno stajalište je bio gl. kolodvor, odredište bolnica Šalata).
Dođe taxi i kaže gospon: pa ja vam nemam autosjedalicu! I da je tako rekao centrali i da je gospođa rekla nema veze može i bez. Ljubazno sam rekla vozaču da hvala ali bez AS ne idem u auto. Mogu čekati (toliko smo još imali vremena), zove on centralu i poslali su kroz 7,8min. taxi sa AS.

ALI! AS nije postavljena,
 AS je prevelika za moje dijete (ima 13mj., 
AS je bila kategorije od 3g. čini mi se-koliko se razumijem)
AS niti ja sama ne znam postaviti...

Ubite me ali ja sam ju nekako povezala i dijete unutra... Stigli na odredište, platili i čovjek nas je opet natrag vozio istom rutom, rekao je ako bude slobodan da će doći po nas.

Eto, tako smo mi prošli.
Kako nisam znala kako do bolnice bez taxi-ja nisam imala drugog izbora...

----------


## pupica2013

podižem temu... 
od svih taksi služba u zg-u jedino eko taxi ima sjedalicu, nitko drugi. jedino oni, i to dva vozila.
treba nazvati ranije i provjeriti da li su ti taksiji zauzeti.
sjedalica je grozna, tj. u groznom stanju (raspada se), i to neka na kojoj piše da je od 0-9 kg, i od 9-18 kg.
proizvođača nisam opazila.
ali čak je i njima to tlaka; vozač mi se žalio da je s buzina morao dolaziti zbog nas...

----------


## sarasvati

A tko zna iz koje je još godine... Argh! Meni je trebao taxi s as nedavno i jednostavnije mi je bilo preokrenuti sve naopacke, nego tražiti taxi  :Sad:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Drage mame. Eko taxi je dobio na poklon od baby centra nekoliko novih rommerovih auto sjedalica. Nevjerojatno su udobne i imaju i jaje i od 9-36. Stalno se vozimo ,cijena nije nista veca jedino se treba sat vremena ranije naruciti taxi , do sada nam to nije bio problem  :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Tocnije ove

----------


## zutaminuta

Super. To kao da su znali da će meni trebati. :D

----------


## sirius

Nemam vremena kopirati slike u link. Zabranjeno je stavljati slike ( pravila foruma). Stavi link na sliku .

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ahaaa uuu. Sorry :p jos sam na jednu temu stavila dvije slike uuuups !

----------


## coolerica

još malo i počinje sezona godišnjih i putovanja pa ako nekom pomaže ja sam prošle godine trebala taxi od trajekta u Zadru i tražila sam AS i rekli su da ih naravno imaju na raspolaganju koliko god treba. Sasvim ok sjedalica (ne najčišća ali izgledala je prilično novo), propisno montirana isofixom. Rekao mi taxist - ma ovi turisti, neće čuti da im vozimo djecu bez sjedalica.

----------


## S2000

> još malo i počinje sezona godišnjih i putovanja pa ako nekom pomaže ja sam prošle godine trebala taxi od trajekta u zadru i tražila sam as i rekli su da ih naravno imaju na raspolaganju koliko god treba. Sasvim ok sjedalica (ne najčišća ali izgledala je prilično novo), propisno montirana isofixom. Rekao mi taxist - ma ovi turisti, neće čuti da im vozimo djecu bez sjedalica.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> još malo i počinje sezona godišnjih i putovanja pa ako nekom pomaže ja sam prošle godine trebala taxi od trajekta u Zadru i tražila sam AS i rekli su da ih naravno imaju na raspolaganju koliko god treba. Sasvim ok sjedalica (ne najčišća ali izgledala je prilično novo), propisno montirana isofixom. Rekao mi taxist - ma ovi turisti, neće čuti da im vozimo djecu bez sjedalica.


Da, primjetila sam po Dalmaciji da baš domaći ne voze djecu u AS, npr. u našem malom mistu gdje ljetujemo, jako malo domaćih ima sjedalice.

----------


## flori

> još malo i počinje sezona godišnjih i putovanja pa ako nekom pomaže ja sam prošle godine trebala taxi od trajekta u Zadru i tražila sam AS i rekli su da ih naravno imaju na raspolaganju koliko god treba. Sasvim ok sjedalica (ne najčišća ali izgledala je prilično novo), propisno montirana isofixom. Rekao mi taxist - ma ovi turisti, neće čuti da im vozimo djecu bez sjedalica.


Molim te, da li se sjećaš koji je to taxi u Zd bio?

----------


## coolerica

poprilično sam sigurna da je Lulić (99% sam sigurna). Išla sam googlati pa znam po web stranici.

----------


## mašnica

Kakvo je stanje u taxi-jima na temu autosjedalica?

Davno sam tu pisala iskustvo baš i nije bilo netko presjajno...

Hvala!

----------

